

Regarding EU cookie law: understanding its implications - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/eu-cookie-law-implications/

======
SeppoErviala
I'm gonna ignore this law until some big dogs fight it out in court or
implement compliance.

